# Bill Gates as Austin Powers



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Oct 10, 2013)

My nephew's wife is a big-time executive at MicroStuff and I, naturally, criticized Gatesy while sitting next to her at a large dinner party.  She doesn't like me . . .


----------

